# Best UV Coating



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

The question of a good UV protective coating recently came up on a posting that I can't seem to find right now so I'll post it here.

I have used a Krylon product made specifically for that purpose and after 4 years I can say it works very well. Four years after being sprayed I have items that all still look brand new. Last summer a couple of figures got put out without being sprayed, by summer' end all the colors are completely faded away. We spray everything with a couple of coats; building, figures, cars, signs, cloth, you name it.

Careful with plastic windows it will make them cloudy instead of clear.

It's called Krylon UV-Resistant Clear Coating. Matte finish #1309. Gloss finish #1305

Hobby lobby used to carry it but haven't seen it there lately. I just had my local Ace hardware store order me a few more cans.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I too use Krylon UV resistant clear (mostly matte, and occasionally the gloss variety) and it really makes a big difference!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks! I was the one who asked that question, and i was thinking that Krylon ought to be the best brand, based on my being a crafty person and knowing the brand's reputation generally, but i had never used their UV protectant product and was not sure what you more experienced people think. I will order some immediately. Again, my thanks.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to say that I have had very poor results with the Krylon UV spray.
We started putting buildings & figures out on our railway just last year and we coated everything with the UV spray and just about everything has faded or started to turn white after just one season.
Our layout sits in direct sun from sunrise to sunset and everything takes a beating.
The pieces that really stand out as not holding up well are a brand new Aristo water tower and passenger platform. The roof on the passenger platform is almost completely white, the water tower has also faded considerably.
Also, many of the new figures I purchased from Just Plain Folk have not feared well either.. all of them coated with UV spray, all of them fading fast.
The only buildings not fading quickly are my old LGB/POLA buildings and my re-painted Aristo barn. Those items seem to be holding up well.


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

My layout is also in full sun all day but my results have been the opposite of yours. I do wash and dry everything before painting, not sure if that could be it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Vinnie,
Are you in Calif? I wonder if there is a diff. formula there.
Most folk have good luck with it

John


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Vinnie,
> Are you in Calif? I wonder if there is a diff. formula there.
> Most folk have good luck with it
> 
> John


I am in Rhode Island (sandwiched between Connecticut and Massachusetts)

Even all the garden gnomes that we sprayed have all faded.
I am trying a product from MinWax called Helmsman(?) on my bridge that we just revamped, this is supposedly a great UV protector.. we shall see!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha Ha, I've been through your state, lived in NH and Me....
I've heard good reports about Spar varnish for wood, maybe Helmsman is similar.
Good Luck.
John


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Ha Ha, I've been through your state, lived in NH and Me....
> I've heard good reports about Spar varnish for wood, maybe Helmsman is similar.
> Good Luck.
> John


 
The Helmsman is a spar varnish, we will see how it does!
http://www.minwax.com/wood-products...terior-exterior/minwax-helmsman-spar-urethane


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anybody tried Rust-Oleum 2X Ultra Cover Matte Clear? It says on the label UV resistant and it bonds to plastic.

Thanks


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I use marine spar varnish on my wood-epoxy kayaks, they look great , however you should know it is not clear but rather amber colored and glossy. it also yellows with time. that being said it does do a pretty good job protecting stuff. it is best not to leave my kayaks in the sun on the end of the dock all summer though.

The best UV protector would be paint. Any UV protector only reduces the amount of UV but doesn't block it completely.


----------

